# Poormans Bow slings $6 tyd



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

woundering if you could make one for a pair of binoculars to hang on my quiver when im shooting 3D


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

12ringmafia said:


> woundering if you could make one for a pair of binoculars to hang on my quiver when im shooting 3D


Pm's answered


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

SWEET and a great price.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

huntnhammer said:


> SWEET and a great price.


Thanks for compliment


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

pm is on its way.


----------



## KeepYourChinUp (Dec 31, 2008)

Did those new colors come in?


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

KeepYourChinUp said:


> Did those new colors come in?




 No not yet I was hoping to get them today but I could receive them tomorrow. At the latest Tuesday for sure. Keep your eyes peeled and I will let you guys know


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Here it is the "Fat Daddy"*

Looks like your regular cobar sling but look at the second pic compared to a regular one. Its wider, thicker and longer. Instead of the normal 6-8 inch cobra that most are doing. This one will be a full 10'' long and much wider then normal.

The Price of this one will be $9 TYD. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> ttt


Thanks for the bump buddy Howard should be getting his sling to day left it at Kinsey's with Mike for him


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Bump for a great product from a great guy to do business with. I'm loving the new Fat Daddy. Almost wish I had waited to get the new version. That thing is awesome.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

just another bump for the night.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Very good idea to let the cobra stitch somewhat longer.:thumbs_up

For that price you must have a little chinese sitting in your garage braiding whole day and night.

Cheers
DB


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Dugga Boy said:


> Very good idea to let the cobra stitch somewhat longer.:thumbs_up
> 
> For that price you must have a little chinese sitting in your garage braiding whole day and night.
> 
> ...




If that where the case I could sell them for $4 and rule the sling world LOL.

Its just me so I need to make a little profit :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

New colors should be here Monday but you never know with snail mail how long check back I will let you guys know when they show up.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Well the snail mail didnt produce today for new colors.

If anyone has any questions you can pm me or send me an email [email protected] 

Thanks
General


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*standard & cobra $6 TYD Fat Daddy $9 TYD*

back to page 1


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Did the new colors come in yet?


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Emrald Green/ Dark Brown 1 cobra 1 fat daddy*


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

The new colors have arrived FINALLY I am up to 26 colors now.

*Black...White...Olive Drab...Red...Purple...Silver Grey...Charcoal Grey...Tan...Royal Blue...Kelly Green...Gold...Neon Pink...Neon Turquiose...Neon Yellow...Dark Green...Colonial Blue...Navy Blue...Camo...Burgandy...Neon Orange...Rust...Electric Blue...Emerald Green...Neon Green...Dark Brown...Foliage Green*


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Slings*

Sent my order along with paypal payment. You have been great to deal with !!!
Thank You!!
TTT Poormans Bow Slings !!!!!


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*slings*

TTT for the Poormans slings!!!!!


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

Slings look nice! PM Sent for 2


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Ttt pm sent


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Poormans slings*

Awsome looking sling !!!
Thank You !!!
TTT BABY !!!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

beergut said:


> Awsome looking sling !!!
> Thank You !!!
> TTT BABY !!!



Glad you like and thanks for the bump.

Here is the link to my thread in the classifieds with lots more pics

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=865631


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Checkout the new thread just a heads up http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920596


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Black/Silver/Colonial Blue/Pink*


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Neon Orange/Charcoal 3D Belt*


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

4 - blade fixed said:


> bump


Thanks for the bump


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920596


Checkout the new thread


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump


----------

